# Barm or Muffin?



## Chorlton (Aug 8, 2006)

i got thrown out of a chippy in liverpool once cause the fella thought i was asking for a chip bum - and this upset him

lived in bolton and lived in chorlton - its always been a barm to me

i know some east manchester types who insist its a muffin.


Stoke is a seriously weird place and they call it a cob or something - but they can be ignored

What do geordies and mackems call 'bread rolls' - i would imagine that geordies have some unintelligble song about it that involves 'little fishies' and ganning to batter the scottish for their crimes against bread products

Poll coming up


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 8, 2006)

Pretty sure in Liverpool it's just a chip butty


----------



## Spion (Aug 8, 2006)

Here in W Yorks they call em tea cakes. Crazy bastards.


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 8, 2006)

You have chips in a teacake? They're almost like hot cross buns though


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 8, 2006)

In Leeds, we called them baps, if you're referring to the bread roll that chips go in when you make a chip butty


----------



## zenie (Aug 8, 2006)

why dont you just call it a roll?


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 8, 2006)

zenie said:
			
		

> why dont you just call it a roll?


i nearly posted that, then realised this was in the _Northern Forum _


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 8, 2006)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> _Northern Forum _


I didn't notice that... but suppose I'm allowed a foot in the door


----------



## Spion (Aug 8, 2006)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> You have chips in a teacake? They're almost like hot cross buns though



Not round here, they're not. They're a bread roll


----------



## H.Dot (Aug 8, 2006)

it's called a cob where I was born, so I'm sticking with that.


----------



## aqua (Aug 8, 2006)

for me its a breadcake 

or with chips just becomes a chip butty

none of this barm nonsense, nor bap *sniggers* I can't say bap without laughing


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 8, 2006)

zenie said:
			
		

> why dont you just call it a roll?


Cos we call it a bap.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 8, 2006)

I'm eating a cheese and ham muffin.


----------



## boohoo (Aug 8, 2006)

In Liverpool I once asked for a chip buttie and was greeted with a look of shock. I should have asked for a chip barm.


----------



## The Groke (Aug 8, 2006)

Its Butty you Bennys.


----------



## Chorlton (Aug 8, 2006)

can you tell us where you are from - as its usually regional


southerners call it a 'bread roll' because they lack the poetry of the soul that sees fit to name bread products in new inventive ways


----------



## chio (Aug 8, 2006)

I've never heard them say cob in Stoke, that's more Derby - here, it's a butty


----------



## Geoff Collier (Aug 8, 2006)

chio said:
			
		

> I've never heard them say cob in Stoke, that's more Derby - here, it's a butty



Why would you bother when you can get oatcakes?

Geoff


----------



## *mojo* (Aug 8, 2006)

Im from Derbyshire and I say cob


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 8, 2006)

*mojo* said:
			
		

> Im from Derbyshire and I say cob


i knew someone from derbyshire called mojo... [/suspicious]


----------



## chio (Aug 8, 2006)

Geoff Collier said:
			
		

> Why would you bother when you can get oatcakes?
> 
> Geoff



You may well have a point there


----------



## *mojo* (Aug 8, 2006)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> i knew someone from derbyshire called mojo... [/suspicious]



Not me honest - I picked the name as it wouldnt be traced to me as its not a term I use


----------



## H.Dot (Aug 8, 2006)

*mojo* said:
			
		

> Im from Derbyshire and I say cob



I'm from Nottingham which is why I say it too... bloody Northern muppets and their barms and tea cakes...


----------



## janeb (Aug 8, 2006)

Blackpool / Preston - a Barm or a bap

Newcsatle - a stottie, which tends to be MUCH bigger and flatter, often filled with ham and pease pudding


----------



## schnickschnack (Aug 8, 2006)

Its a barm_cake_, obviously


----------



## butterfly child (Aug 8, 2006)

chio said:
			
		

> I've never heard them say cob in Stoke, that's more Derby - here, it's a butty



My parents are from Derbyshire so I was brought up calling them cobs.

Now I'm posh, it's a roll.


----------



## CyberRose (Aug 8, 2006)

When I lived in Liverpool I found it hilarious that they called Chip Butties Chip Barms (well, that was after I found out just what the fuck a Chip Barm was!)

I was brought up calling them cobs, or baps. I was assured that in Leeds a tea-cake was a cob/bap/bread roll so I sent someone to the sarnie shop to get me one toasted with butter, and they came back with a fucking actual tea-cake with currents in  I spent ages saying, look, what's a tea-cake up here cos where I'm from they have currents in and they were oh no it's what we call a bread roll (lying bastards)


----------



## Nikkormat (Aug 9, 2006)

Another Chorltinite. Always been barm or barm cake.


----------



## RaverDrew (Aug 9, 2006)

Why don't northerners just learn to speak English and eat proper food ?


----------



## moose (Aug 9, 2006)

*squashes RaverDrew in a giant barm*

It's _obviously_ a barm. 
Unless it's an oven bottom.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Aug 9, 2006)

Barmcake is very soft, bigger, and more brown/golden coloured, with a convex top.

Muffin is more solid/stodgy in consistency, floury, with a flat top, you get this with eggs benedict, or egg McMuffin.  Different thing.

Stottie, bigger and flatter than a barmcake.

Chip butty = made with bread innit?  

Edited to add:  Yeah, teacake has currants in it: teacake + chips = weird combination.


----------



## Spion (Aug 9, 2006)

AnnO'Neemus said:
			
		

> Edited to add:  Yeah, teacake has currants in it: teacake + chips = weird combination.



Teacakes in Bradford are the same as baps, rolls etc.


----------



## killer b (Aug 9, 2006)

it used to be a teacake when i was a child (20 years ago), but is now firmly a barm cake.

preston btw. janeb is WRONG when she claims it's a bap...


----------



## butterfly child (Aug 9, 2006)

Ham and pease pudding in anything is *wrong*.


----------



## janeb (Aug 10, 2006)

killer b said:
			
		

> it used to be a teacake when i was a child (20 years ago), but is now firmly a barm cake.
> 
> preston btw. janeb is WRONG when she claims it's a bap...



Hey, it's what we called them so you're wrong  

(although technically I'm from Blackpool, but can 15 miles make such a difference and I did live in Preston for 8 years)


----------



## avu9lives (Aug 21, 2006)

I calls em 'oven bottoms' - real fresh bakery made in the back of the shop.

 can't be doing with them fluffy baps and barms,  yuk!  supermarket tosh!

Now a chip muffin I dont mind the odd one, and I am partial to the odd currant tea-cake dribbling with melted butter


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 24, 2006)

In Middlesbrough we call them buns, or baps if you're posh.


----------



## citygirl (Aug 24, 2006)

T-cakes...and they're BUTTIES!!

not flipping barms!!..bloody barmy indeed them lancys


----------



## inspoken (Aug 24, 2006)

Where im from (Manchester) its a chip muffin if its on what the suvveners call a "bread roll".  If its on bread, its a chip butty.

The gf still thinks im taking the piss when i ask her to get me a muffin (she thinks muffins are cakes) - but then again she is from surrey...not her fault tho


----------



## Mallard (Aug 27, 2006)

It's a cob for me. A butty is always a sandwich. Surely.


----------



## citygirl (Aug 27, 2006)

don't call us shirley


----------



## Mallard (Aug 27, 2006)

citygirl said:
			
		

> don't call us shirley



 

Very good!


----------



## citygirl (Aug 28, 2006)

thanks...i try


----------



## avu9lives (Sep 17, 2006)

chip muffin on bread, tee cake, baps, barms, cobs, rolls, cakes, loaves, soda bread, sticks, does it matter you still sick em in yer mouths and eat!
Dialect is so ehr!  such a conversation point aint it?
And a sin!  christians would never judge a person in such a way, by the bread that we eat.
Eat wafers instead, cant tolerate glutenous stuff!


----------



## lemontop (Sep 17, 2006)

Fez909 said:
			
		

> In Middlesbrough we call them buns, or baps if you're posh.



Not a stottie or a fadgie?


----------



## PJW20 (Sep 17, 2006)

I'm from North Wales so it has to be BAP.  I've also spent time in Glasgow and enjoyed the 'morning rolls' there.


----------



## BIG davie H (Sep 18, 2006)

chio said:
			
		

> You may well have a point there



oak cakes from the hole in the wall in hanley are just to die for on a sunday morning


----------



## Mungy (Sep 18, 2006)

i was brought up in birkenhead and we had 2 types of bread roll thingies. a soft one known as a "batch" and a crusty one called a "cob". me mam worked in a butty shop on the corner of our road, so she'd know.


----------



## JE:5 (Sep 19, 2006)

I once confused the fuck out of someone from London that was visiting when I asked for a chip cob in a chippy once.


----------



## Mallard (Oct 4, 2006)

I thought it'd be a 'roll' in posh gentrified Chorlton


----------



## Mallard (Oct 4, 2006)

JE:5 said:
			
		

> I once confused the fuck out of someone from London that was visiting when I asked for a chip cob in a chippy once.



That's what they are called surely?


----------



## mr steev (Oct 5, 2006)

As a Midlander, it's a cob or a batch.
A butty is a sandwich


----------



## Mallard (Oct 5, 2006)

mr steev said:
			
		

> As a Midlander, it's a cob or a batch.
> A butty is a sandwich



Batch is a new one to me. I like variety in the naming of bread products myself


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 6, 2006)

lemontop said:
			
		

> Not a stottie or a fadgie?



Stottie is a Geordie word and fadgies tend to be triangular, not round like buns/baps. IMO, of course.


----------



## tarannau (Oct 6, 2006)

Mallard said:
			
		

> Batch is a new one to me. I like variety in the naming of bread products myself





It's a bit like Eskimos and the fact they've got something like 12 words to describe snow isn't it - Northerners have at least 17 words to denote a 'bread roll' and more than 24 to describe a 'pie'

Serve anything outside those two major food groups and you'll get some strange and bemused looks though. I once spent 3 days trying to get Geordies to say the word 'plantain' properly...


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Oct 8, 2006)

fucking
MUFFIN

e.o.


----------



## Mallard (Oct 8, 2006)

tarannau said:
			
		

> It's a bit like Eskimos and the fact they've got something like 12 words to describe snow isn't it - Northerners have at least 17 words to denote a 'bread roll' and more than 24 to describe a 'pie'
> 
> Serve anything outside those two major food groups and you'll get some strange and bemused looks though. I once spent 3 days trying to get Geordies to say the word 'plantain' properly...



Indeed. What is a 'plantain'?


----------



## sam/phallocrat (Oct 9, 2006)

If I'm in London it's a roll/bap.

Sheffield is a breadcake.

If I want one with chips in, in either location, then it's a butty.


----------



## avu9lives (Oct 27, 2006)

chip 'n' sin in a bread! roll,


----------



## debsinleeds (Nov 2, 2006)

a bap in leeds
my ex who came from middlesbrough called it a bun


----------



## lizzieloo (Nov 2, 2006)

Batch


----------



## avu9lives (Dec 28, 2006)

use your loaf instead!


----------



## MissBeckyPoison (May 30, 2011)

* Muffin!*


----------



## StanSmith (May 30, 2011)

Only a dickhead would call it something other than a cob


----------



## moochedit (May 30, 2011)

No option for "batch" 

 I refuse to vote 

(and the "other" option includes the hated brummie word "cob" so i'm not picking that    )


----------



## Geri (May 30, 2011)

butterfly child said:


> My parents are from Derbyshire so I was brought up calling them cobs.
> 
> Now I'm posh, it's a roll.


 
^^^^^this^^^^

Except I am not posh, I am southern.


----------



## StanSmith (May 30, 2011)

moochedit said:


> No option for "batch"
> 
> I refuse to vote
> 
> (and the "other" option includes the hated brummie word "cob" so i'm not picking that    )


 

No Batch hahaha


----------



## danny la rouge (May 30, 2011)

Chorlton said:


> i got thrown out of a chippy in liverpool once cause the fella thought i was asking for a chip bum - and this upset him
> 
> lived in bolton and lived in chorlton - its always been a barm to me
> 
> ...


Muffins aren't rolls, they're _muffins_!  Quite different.  (And not the American cakes, either).  Barms are badly spelled farm buildings.  In Aberdeen, rolls are called softies, and butteries are called rolls.  But in the real world, rolls are rolls, not buns, muffins, cobs or barm cakes.


----------



## moochedit (May 30, 2011)

StanSmith said:


> No Batch hahaha


----------



## friedaweed (May 31, 2011)

Batch or Roll FTW


----------



## machine cat (May 31, 2011)

It's 'bap' you fools.


----------



## killer b (May 31, 2011)

danny la rouge said:


> Muffins aren't rolls, they're _muffins_!  Quite different.


 
i presume it's a contraction of _oven bottom muffin_, which is a (big) 'roll'. or barm cake, as they are correctly called.


----------



## sojourner (May 31, 2011)

MissBeckyPoison said:


> * Muffin!*


 
Fuck me that's some bump.  From 2006 to 2011?  First post too?


----------



## killer b (May 31, 2011)

google rankings strike again...

http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=ba...s=org.mozilla:en-GB:official&client=firefox-a


----------



## Throbbing Angel (May 31, 2011)

Throbbing Angel said:


> fucking
> MUFFIN
> 
> e.o.



didn't you all see this from aaaages ago, jesus H tap dancin' christ, MUFFIN you twunts


----------



## CyberRose (May 31, 2011)

Spion said:


> Here in W Yorks they call em tea cakes. Crazy bastards.


I asked for two cobs in a bakers in Leeds and she asked if I meant "tea cakes". I asked if they had currants in and she said no so I made the purchase.

I think "cob" may be more North Notts tho than South Yorkshire. I suppose bread roll is the more neutral phrase.

BTW, in Liverpool a chip butty was definitely called a chip barm when I lived there, so not sure where the OP is coming from with that one!


----------



## danny la rouge (May 31, 2011)

machine cat said:


> It's 'bap' you fools.


No, a bap is a punch, typically in the face.  Walk into a bakers' and ask for half a dozen baps and you may lose teeth!


----------



## ernestolynch (May 31, 2011)

danny la rouge said:


> No, a bap is a punch, typically in the face.  Walk into a bakers' and ask for half a dozen baps and you may lose teeth!


 
Yawn.


----------



## ernestolynch (May 31, 2011)

In fact ywn at this whole thread. Where's FudgeMangit to lock it as its 'too old man'.


----------

